# More On Oscar



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I've been texting Oscar, and have his permission to tell everyone what's going on.

Oscar has had a stroke. It evidently was relatively mild, if any stroke can be considered mild. He's alive and breathing, but his left side has been affected to some extent.

He is at home and recuperating. He very much appreciates the prayers and concern from everyone.

Thanks guys.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the news. Oscar and I worked together back in the late 90's down in Corpus. He is quite possibly one of the most hardcore fishermen I have ever met. 

Get well soon Oscar.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Get well Oscar soon and my prayers are sent up for a fine recovery!
We have a big blue cat fish to catch!!


----------



## mikeinsugarland (Apr 5, 2013)

Praying for your full recovery Oscar .. take cares and be strong ..


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Oscar, Adrian say's get well real quick because he will be back down in Feb. Prayers are with you ole buddy.
JD


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent for a great guy. Oscar is always willing to help others with their fishing.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I was flabbergasted when I heard the news. 
Oscar is an outdoors type of guy and appears healthy and somewhat fit. See you at the drum hole Oscar. 
Fish everywhere are breathing a sigh of relief, but it's only temporary. 

T/C


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Oscar, wishing you a speedy recovery and more prayers on the way.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Prayers continuing for a quick and complete recovery. Although I have never met Oscar, he has been very generous and kind in sharing info with a newbie to surf fishing. I look forward to sharing the beach with you one day soon, Oscar.

Kindest Regards,
Tom


----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Just now seeing this. Prayers sent up for a full recovery buddy !!


----------



## Curmit (May 25, 2004)

Oscar and family,

Prayers and wishes of a quick recovery from all at Sharkathon.
Glad you got to make it to the event last year and hope to see you this year.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Prayers and hopes for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## redhead fishin (Aug 27, 2008)

Keeping you and your family in our thoughts and prayers!!! God's blessings for a full and speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

....prayers sent...


----------

